# Just got started.



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

Just download the software and such and am currently running the WCG project. I signed up under TPUs page. How do I make sure I am crunching for TPU and such?

Right now I just have one computer because I am missing a few parts that I hope to have soon once I get out of my financial bind. 

Just trying to help out not only patients but TPU as well. The community  sure has helped me.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Just download the software and such and am currently running the WCG project. I signed up under TPUs page. How do I make sure I am crunching for TPU and such?
> 
> Right now I just have one computer because I am missing a few parts that I hope to have soon once I get out of my financial bind.
> 
> Just trying to help out not only patients but TPU as well. The community  sure has helped me.


Welcome aboard 
Go  here to join our awesome WCG team.  If you want to post a screenshot of BOINC running we can give an idea of whether everything looks good or not!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

Welcome to the team.



cameronh779 said:


> How do I make sure I am crunching for TPU and such?



Look for a "my team" tab on the WCG page and click on it.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


>


If you click View -> Advanced View do you see multiple WUs running? (should be one per thread of the CPU)  You may wish to change the computing preferences so that it runs regardless of CPU load (or you may wish more conservative settings)


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> If you click View -> Advanced View do you see multiple WUs running? (should be one per thread of the CPU)  You may wish to change the computing preferences so that it runs regardless of CPU load (or you may wish more conservative settings)



Just posted a few more images above.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2015)

Good man


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm just getting BOINC reinstalled on my 3930k system today. Something happened with my Windows 7 install while doing a hard restart. Ended up just wiping the HD and doing a fresh install, then upgrading to W10 Pro.

Well Hell, that didnt take long-


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm just getting BOINC reinstalled on my 3930k system today. Something happened with my Windows 7 install while doing a hard restart. Ended up just wiping the HD and doing a fresh install, then upgrading to W10 Pro.
> 
> Well Hell, that didnt take long-



Nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Just posted a few more images above.


Looks good 
If you really only have 1GB RAM I'd change the computing preferences so that it isn't allowed to use as much.  I'd stay away from the CEP2 WUs--they are by far the hardest on the computer.  The WUs are going pretty slowly but if it's a Pentium 4 then that explains it.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good
> If you really only have 1GB RAM I'd change the computing preferences so that it isn't allowed to use as much.  I'd stay away from the CEP2 WUs--they are by far the hardest on the computer.  The WUs are going pretty slowly but if it's a Pentium 4 then that explains it.



Yeah, haven't got my new setup yet. Its in the mail though.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

Right now I am looking for a 400-500W PSU, 40GB HDD, and I can put together another cruncher for 24/7. Maybe some other crunchers might help. I'm in bad shape financially right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Yeah, haven't got my new setup yet. Its in the mail though.


Sounds like a step in the right direction 


cameronh779 said:


> Right now I am looking for a 400-500W PSU, 40GB HDD, and I can put together another cruncher for 24/7. Maybe some other crunchers might help. I'm in bad shape financially right now.


I'd be wary about using a Pentium 4 system as a dedicated WCG cruncher.  They're REALLY inefficient--maybe 400 PPD for 150w.  For reference, an Ivy i5 draws ~100w load and gets 3800 PPD.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds like a step in the right direction
> 
> I'd be wary about using a Pentium 4 system as a dedicated WCG cruncher.  They're REALLY inefficient--maybe 400 PPD for 150w.  For reference, an Ivy i5 draws ~100w load and gets 3800 PPD.



Right now its all I have... Made it sound like its not even worth doing.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Right now its all I have... Made it sound like its not even worth doing.


Well, if it's the computer that you already have and use, it is worthwhile still 
But if it's something that will just be a dedicated WCG system, I would reconsider.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if it's the computer that you already have and use, it is worthwhile still
> But if it's something that will just be a dedicated WCG system, I would reconsider.



Yeah, I'll just quit. Been really depressed this morning and just trying to find something to do. Guess ill go back to sleep.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> Yeah, I'll just quit. Been really depressed this morning and just trying to find something to do. Guess ill go back to sleep.


No don't quit.  That's not the message I'm trying to communicate


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if it's the computer that you already have and use, it is worthwhile still
> But if it's something that will just be a dedicated WCG system, I would reconsider.




what are you talking about [Ion], every little bit counts. 

CRUNCH ON @cameronh779


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 18, 2015)

does crunching use much bandwidth? Would a Quad Core 9550 be worth crunching with?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> does crunching use much bandwidth? Would a Quad Core 9550 be worth crunching with?



As @BarbaricSoul stated, every little bit always helps! Not really sure what a 775 quad 9550 would do daily, but it would still be worth it man.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> does crunching use much bandwidth? Would a Quad Core 9550 be worth crunching with?


Not much bandwidth--particularly if you avoid the CEP2 project.  And a Q9550 would still do well


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> does crunching use much bandwidth? Would a Quad Core 9550 be worth crunching with?



As far as using bandwidth, crunching does require the downloading and uploading of work units. I would imagine it wouldn't be more than a couple hundred Mb a day, depending on how much work the system can do, though honestly I've never really looked into to it.

As far as if a Q9550 is worth it, it'll score about the same as a AMD quad core of equal GHz. I was running a Q9650 when I started crunching. Every bit helps.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

if I'm not mistaken, this is what my Q9650 system did clocked at 4 GHz.






scoring may be different now though


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2015)

my Q6600 @3.0ghz returned c.6000ppd


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 18, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I would imagine it wouldn't be more than a couple hundred Mb a day



Damn, I was thinking I could set up a rig out the garage and use a mobile broadband connection.

At current rates of $50 for three gigs...might be too expensive for me.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> my Q6600 @3.0ghz returned c.6000ppd



Na, that can't be right bro. 6000 PPD? For a quad 6600? A lot of the new technology don't even get that man. I have a couple of newer quads that run 8 threads running and only getting about 7500 PPD.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 18, 2015)

oops checked wrong figures.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Damn, I was thinking I could set up a rig out the garage and use a mobile broadband connection.
> 
> At current rates of $50 for three 3 gigs...might be too expensive for me.



like I said, I've never really looked into it before, it may only be a couple MB, or even less. I honestly don't know how how much bandwidth it uses.

also, keep in mind the giveaways and contests that happen on this team. I'll say I personally have received well over $2k worth of hardware from team members and activities (including a full 3930k system, which I donated back to the team a year later and is currently being ran by Mad Shot). And just this morning I offered a 2500k to @cameronh779 for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 18, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> it may only be a couple MB,



I guess I could monitor the first 24 hours usage. May depend on reception in a metal garage with a USB dongle.

Got a few 775 set-ups doing nothing...they`ll end up back in the dumpster if I don`t do something soon 

Is their a Crunching for Noobs thread here at TPU ?


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> I guess I could monitor the first 24 hours usage. May depend on reception in a metal garage with a USB dongle.
> 
> Got a few 775 set-ups doing nothing...they`ll end up back in the dumpster if I don`t do something soon
> 
> Is their a Crunching for Noobs thread here at TPU ?


Yeah--look at the Essentials thread in my signature.  A bit out of date but will still get you going


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems the bandwidth usage depends on how much one can crunch?
Seems quite minimal really 




 

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewTopic.do?shortName=minimumreq


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

Still crunching. The previous projects I pictured are at 25%.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> And just this morning I offered a 2500k to @cameronh779 for the cost of shipping.


Rats, he just spent his monies on a 775 setup.Low Grade World of Warcraft Build


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Seems the bandwidth usage depends on how much one can crunch?
> Seems quite minimal really
> 
> View attachment 68017
> ...


Still though, at .3mb per WU for FAAH-Vina and OET that puts my data usage just for WCG at >2GB/day.  Not a problem w/ unlimited but if you have to pay for it, then relevant.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Rats, he just spent his monies on a 775 setup.Low Grade World of Warcraft Build



I told him it was the foundation of a future upgrade. I also posted a thread about my hiatus and the fact that I needed some hands on with newer components. I have a plan for it very soon if I get it. But that is neither here nor there. Its also to be used for crunching specifically.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 18, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> that puts my data usage just for WCG at >2GB/day



hmmm...maybe I should do something pointless like help SETI look for little green men instead...


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> hmmm...maybe I should do something pointless like help SETI look for little green men instead...


Well, I'm running >250 threads doing several thousand WUs/day.  Particularly if you're running MCM on Windows, data usage will be far lower


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2015)

cameronh779 said:


> I told him it was the foundation of a future upgrade. Sounds like you wanted that chip bad enough to link threads and such bud. I also posted a thread about my hiatus and the fact that I needed some hands on with newer components. I have a plan for it very soon if I get it. But that is neither here nor there. Its also to be used for crunching specifically.


No, I didn't want it.  I'm sad that you've spent your money on 775/DDR2 when you could have spent it on 1155/DDR3.


----------



## cameronh779 (Sep 18, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No, I didn't want it.  I'm sad that you've spent your money on 775/DDR2 when you could have spent it on 1155/DDR3.



I can just sell the 775 computer as a whole and get more than I paid. If I decide to do so.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 18, 2015)

I guess I should just jump in the deep end and see how much data I`d chew through.

Also gives me a reason to build a mean lean LGA 775 crunching machine


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Also gives me a reason to build a mean lean LGA 775 crunching machine


Might consider LGA771. Same performance for cheaper. Also, the Xeons are a little more power efficient, iirc.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 19, 2015)

xvi said:


> Might consider LGA771



Thanks for the idea!  Found this >

*LGA 771 to 775 Adapter (MOD)*


----------



## xvi (Sep 19, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Thanks for the idea!  Found this >
> 
> *LGA 771 to 775 Adapter (MOD)*


I have a E5450 running on a desktop LGA775 board using exactly that mod. Works rather well. 
If you're not overclocking, might as well just go for a full LGA771 setup though. Should be able to find a dual 771 board on the cheap. Usually 8 cores, 8 threads for pocket change.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 19, 2015)

Unfortunately their are no cheap 771`s on ebay here in Oz.

I have this board though collecting dust > http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41C-S/

There is a Xeon L5420 2.5 GHz for $2 on ebay here.

The mod adapters are cheap, though I would have to source it from the USA or UK.

I also have a GTX 260 that could add a little crunching power. I`m having fun already !


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 19, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> Unfortunately their are no cheap 771`s on ebay here in Oz.
> 
> I have this board though collecting dust > http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/G41C-S/
> 
> ...


There are no gpu wu's so the the GTX would just sit idle.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 19, 2015)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt , where the heck ya been man???? I hardly see you on here any more brother! Good to see ya posting my friend.


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 19, 2015)

OK so i`ve joined the TPU team and I`m crunching away on my old Q9550 

Its all a bit bewildering at the moment, and I can`t find the advanced view ?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 19, 2015)

what do you mean you can't find the Advanced View?


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2015)

Silvertigo said:


> OK so i`ve joined the TPU team and I`m crunching away on my old Q9550
> 
> Its all a bit bewildering at the moment, and I can`t find the advanced view ?



Welcome aboard to you and to @cameronh779 !!! 

Thanks to all of the Team members who jumped in and lent a hand here also- y'all are the best!  

Hoping that my current workload will be backing off over the next couple of weeks so I can be on here more often for this type of stuff...


----------



## Silvertigo (Sep 19, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> what do you mean you can't find the Advanced View?




 I`m feeling kinda silly right now...

Thanks for the help guys, think I better do some reading up now!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 20, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt , where the heck ya been man???? I hardly see you on here any more brother! Good to see ya posting my friend.


Been way busy at work and just moved into a bigger house.


----------

